# problème synchro wikango



## BOBBER78 (19 Juillet 2009)

bonjour 

j'ai l'appli payante Wikango depuis un mois, mais après une restauration de mon i phone 3G je ne peux plus synchroniser cette appli bien qu'apparaissant toujours dans ma bibliotheque 
comment peut-on récupérer la synchro d'une appli


----------



## Gwen (19 Juillet 2009)

Peut être que l'espace restant sur ton appareil est trop léger pour accueillir une tel application?


----------



## BOBBER78 (19 Juillet 2009)

OK je l'ai a nouveau téléchargé et ça marche


----------

